# Vegetable oil



## katstratford (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi guys!I'm not into deep frying, but stir frying makes for a really nice change to my veges and more veges plus carbs diet. Which is the best vege oil to use, or, alternately, which oils upset people?ThanksKats


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Kats,Oh boy- well, everyone is different in what they react to.I would try one of the canola oils first and see if you react. In other words, stay away from the oils that may cause the most reaction for most people like corn, peanut and the like. Try and get a pure oil with only one ingredient so you can narrow it down better if you do react. There is also sesame oil that you can try.Let us know how it goes!Hugs,LisaP.S. My husband makes stir fry with just non-stick spray too, in a teflon pan. You might try that as well.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

"Vegetable oil" - without it my life would be so much easier!The stuff labeled "vegetable oil" is really soy oil, at least here in the US. I'm allergic to soy, which is one of the most common allergens. Nonstick spray also contains soy products.Personally I like corn oil best - it's better at keeping food from sticking and has the best flavor.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

KATSThe folks are correct as oils are just like any other substance...individual response varies.The only way to actually test it with oral challenge is to be on a stable base diet where you have been asymptomatic each day for at least 5 days (if you have a base diet you know is safe for you) then oral challenge each oil you want to know about one at a time for at least 2-3 days waiting 2-3 days to see if any symptoms appear.It must be the only thing you add in just like any other oral challenge...or you will not know which caused the reaction. Plus you should eat it freely since often the provoking dose is not small as it is in actual food allergy.On the other hand a fast severe response to a small dose can indicate true allergy or sever non-IgE hypersensitivity of some other mechanism. either way whats the diff? You cannot eat it.Hope that helps.MNL


----------

